# Bubba Kush salvage job



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (May 11, 2009)

these plants were turning YELLOW 4 wks into flower but I pulled it off! I think that the stress actually made this already potent strain even more devastating! One oz per plant avg. @ 3' (bottom branches were thinned)with a smaller purple hued dwarf (1 1/2'). and one 3 1/2 ft "giant". I bought clones on 2 different occasions so that would explain the differing phenos. Vegged 4 wks under 1k watt HPS and flowered for 7.5-9 wks.
A bouquet of lemony skunk eminates from some. Others have a pungent "someone ran over a skunk and dragged it up the driveway and lemon zested it" smell that wreaks so bad that You can't go anywhere with the ****. As soon as I step in a room everyone knows what's up... When it's canned I can't crack the lid without deciding it's okay for the house to wreak for a few hours1! That good! The high is very strong for avg. smokers, leave this to the professionals unless you're schedule is clear for the afternoon. Great for nightime though and pain relief. I also made some *stupid* honey oil and and gooey bubble hash. The bubble was agitated on a drill press with a paint stirrer for 30 min in icewater. That, my friends, is the way you do it.
 I just got some DNA gear, the _Confidential_, some NorCal _Purps_ (holla!), but I had to keep it in the fam with the _OG Kush_, but I'll be ready for Bubba come Sept. for the indoor


----------



## maineharvest (May 12, 2009)

Very impressive.  That looks like some dank bud.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (May 12, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Very impressive. That looks like some dank bud.


Thanks Maine, I'm just happy that I could save it and it worked out quite well.


----------



## Triggga (May 30, 2009)

nice looking tree man wouldnt mind finding some of that around where i live


----------



## Jarvis (Jun 1, 2009)

....................................................................................................................................


----------



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (Jun 1, 2009)

Dang, Murda.  U make me wanna go back 2 Cali.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks 4 the support as always


----------

